# Caught between blue and red!



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

I've been debating the purchase of a Honda 1332. Currently own a HSS622 and clear my own drive along with my neighbor's. Both drives are about 100' or so each. Though my neighbor will now require a wider path than usual.

The Honda units are sold out in my area so I started looking at Yamaha. I know both companies make great blowers. Have a friend who has had the 624 for at least 2-3 years without issues. 

My one gripe thus far is that Yamaha has gone up in price over the past few years, like most things. The 1028 is currently butting heads with the HSS928 and HSS1332 when it comes to pricing.  

HSS928TCD $5,059
Yamaha 1028 $5,495
HSS1332TCD $5,519

All pricing inc. 15% tax and is rounded to the nearest dollar.

I've been reading here and on other sites and just about everyone has high praise for for Yamaha. I just find the pricing hard to swallow when I compare it with the 1332 for pretty much the same price. Being a 3h.p. difference I would have thought it would be more in line with the 928. If I were comparing apples to apples in that the 928 and 1028 were similar in pricing it would make my decision a whole lot easier. Sigh!

A Yammie dealer quoted that price and stated it would include a 5yr. Yamaha warranty.. Though we only get to use blowers a few months of the year.

Decisions! Decisions!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

At 5k personally I just would'nt let the 5-6 hundred drive my decision. I have a 300' driveway and usually I use a 24" as it's just easier on me at my old age. I do have a nifty PowerShift 1332 that is nice in that it will eat more snow faster and toss it further so I'm back inside where it's warm sooner, BUT it's bigger and heavier. Of the three you can't really go wrong so IMHO it's just a matter of what would feel right to you and if you like the 32". Myself, at that price I'd go for the 1332 as yours is going to have hydro drive and steering assist where mine is friction disc and I have to muscle the turns and turnarounds. 


.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

If money is no object, I'd absolutely go with the *YAMAHA* in a heartbeat! They are the "Rolls Royce" of snowblowers!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Jarsh,

The hondas are built here and the Yamaha's are built in Nippon and imported to Canada and Europe. The honda engines have been detuned to make the EPA happy too so you get an American honda engine in your Canadian machine.

If you want the same power the Yamaha 1332 will work well as it has steering brakes and has the same homeowner warranty.

Think 5 -10 years down the road about the need for power and clearing ability and you know the wet heavy snow is a PIA anyway and the Ymaha 1332 has the weight to manage that and still dig out lots and lots so snow AND kill off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the little moat monsters with its remains.
The HDPM lined chute, throat of the impeller housing and the impeller housing are your friend when clearing everything.

Invest in several aerosol cans of fluid film to coat the the impeller and chute and spout and you will double your casting distance.

You can also coat the tracks with fluid film to preserve the rubber too.

If the 1028's have the steering brakes now all the better for you BUUUUT remember that the Yamaha 1332 engine is bigger and will barely grunt under load and will as a result last you much much longer in your snow removal needs and the extra power will always be there if you really get dumped on with heavy wet snow pack and need to clean your neighbors driveway in less time too.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I love my Hondas but if I had to choose between Yamaha or Honda I'd go with Yamaha. Especially any YS series over the new HSS series.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I love my Hondas but if I had to choose between Yamaha or Honda I'd go with Yamaha. Especially any YS series over the new HSS series.


agree. if you talking about HS series Honda I may lean towards the Honda but I believe Yamaha is better than Honda ( just from reading ) 
Youre in Canada which is a strong plus for yammy.

id prefer the smaller 1028 for ease of use. probably lighter weight than the 1332. easier to use for a 64 year old like me ( the 1028 )

so you may have to make an extra pass or two.youll be less tired.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Wrote the dealer with a couple of questions but haven't heard back yet.

Do any of you happen to know whether or not the Yamaha would require/benefit from re-jetting like the Hondas?

I'm aware that the entry 624 is made in China. I've read mixed reports regarding the larger machines. Anyone know if the 1028 is still being manufactured in Japan?

I was all to set to purchase the 1332 until I learned most, if not all, dealers are sold out and most have waiting lists. :O So I figured given it's a high ticket item, I should do my homework. When I purchased my 622 about 5yrs. ago I wanted my uncle to go splits on a larger blower. He wasn't up to it and I couldn't afford anything larger at the time out of my own pocket. He's since passed on and my cousin is now living there. Both he and his wife are working opposite shifts so it'll be a PIA for them to clear the drive. I've been doing it for the past 15 years so it's basically clockwork for me now. 

My cousin had mentioned about replacing the Yarkworks blower my uncle had. So I told him if he was willing to go splits with me then I'd buy a new blower and do the work. So I'm trying to make a decision while awaiting his answer.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The last I knew the smaller Yamahas are still made in NIPPON. One of the Yamaha fan club forum members or SBF members was looking at the new smaller one earlier in the year and it had a made in JAPAN/NIPPON sticker on it.
The larger Yamahas are still made in NIPPON from what I have read on the Yamaha snow blower fan club forum.

You may want to check with kellys yamaha in Hamilton, Ontario to see if he has any 1332's left from last year and ask when or if he has any new 1028's or 1332's yet.


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

leonz said:


> The last I knew the smaller Yamahas are still made in NIPPON. One of the Yamaha fan club forum members or SBF members was looking at the new smaller one earlier in the year and it had a made in JAPAN/NIPPON sticker on it.
> The larger Yamahas are still made in NIPPON from what I have read on the Yamaha snow blower fan club forum.
> 
> You may want to check with kellys yamaha in Hamilton, Ontario to see if he has any 1332's left from last year and ask when or if he has any new 1028's or 1332's yet.


My 624 was made in China. I was pissed when I brought it home to see that on the sticker. Then I went to another dealership and thier 624 was made in Japan....

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Looking at the specs the HS724 matches spot on for what the YS624 my 1998 was. HS has equal chute height, a bit more capacity (theoretical so I doubt you would see it) a bit longer throwing. Weight is the same as well.

So I don't think you would go wrong with the Honda as much as I love the Yahmaha.

For me (back in 2000 or so) it came down to ergonomics and ability. Honda was awkward to use as you had to bend down to spin the chute. It also used Hyrdostatic drive and the preferred width was under powered with the equivalent H524. The YS624 was the clear winner. 

Problem is we don't have a Yahmi dealer yet, have to see if the old one is picking up the line after the hiatus (nope, they carry Honda now!). They used the snow blowers and were spot on that the YS was like an 8 hp engine (624). But the engines are new now not that wonderful solid diesel power with that long stroke. 

Nearest Yahma blower dealer is 750 miles away in Canda of course. 

Find a used YS and you are probably good to go. Mine looks brand new after 20 years. I think the only repair was a float bowl that let go. Not even belts changed though I have spares.

Both are good machines. I would love to check out the dealers but with Covd I am not going anywhere until the vaccine hits.

Two brothers have Honda, only comment was the YS turned better but you got the trigger shift stuff, dang am I dated or what?


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jarsh said:


> I've been debating the purchase of a Honda 1332. Currently own a HSS622 and clear my own drive along with my neighbor's. Both drives are about 100' or so each. Though my neighbor will now require a wider path than usual.
> 
> The Honda units are sold out in my area so I started looking at Yamaha. I know both companies make great blowers. Have a friend who has had the 624 for at least 2-3 years without issues.
> 
> ...


Well, if the Honda 1332 is anything like the other Honda models, I'd go with a Yamaha... Several friends of mine have Honda's.. And while they all love the machines, they all complain about having to constantly replace shear bolts. This would drive me insane.😖.. Having to replace a shear bolt in the midst of a snowstorm, as this is often when it occurs, ugh!!. I have a YS928J.. I've only replaced shear bolt twice in the 10 yrs I've had this machine... And I live in NFLD, where we get a sh!tload of heavy wet snow that has the consistency of cement ,which then freezes and turns into concrete. Believe me, get the Yamaha...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jarsh said:


> Wrote the dealer with a couple of questions but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Do any of you happen to know whether or not the Yamaha would require/benefit from re-jetting like the Hondas?
> 
> ...


so what did you buy??????? hope it was blue

been sitting here 4 months waiting.........


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

snoopy152 said:


> Well, if the Honda 1332 is anything like the other Honda models, I'd go with a Yamaha... Several friends of mine have Honda's.. And while they all love the machines, they all complain about having to constantly replace shear bolts


Well, I have had Honda (HS and HSS) for 21 years, and the last 18 years I have replaced maybe 2 or 3 shear bolts. Always because of "operator error" - firewood logs or branches getting in the augers because I didn't clean the yard before winter. 
I would rather break a shear bolt instead of a damaged auger or even worse damage.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Arcticnorth said:


> Well, I have had Honda (HS and HSS) for 21 years, and the last 18 years I have replaced maybe 2 or 3 shear bolts. Always because of "operator error" - firewood logs or branches getting in the augers because I didn't clean the yard before winter.
> I would rather break a shear bolt instead of a damaged auger or even worse damage.


I agree, they are supposed to protect the auger but I'd rather have a machine that didn't break them like they were match-sticks... My friend's issue was not "operator error", as there aren't a lot of "firewood logs or branches" hanging around a suburban neighborhood... Rather, it's the type of snow conditions we get here in NFLD... Anyway, whatever blows your hair back. If you're happy with Honda, great.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Both the Honda and Yamaha are good machines and compete with one another very well.
You would probably have better luck getting Honda parts when you need them than you would with the Yamaha.
Now if it was a Stereo system, I would definitely take the Yamaha over anything else.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have gone to the Red side. Not sure I would pay the Yamaha higher price, I have loved the get up and go of the YS624T we have had for over 20 years and not a complaint one. Yamaha has not US presence and its 700 miles to the nearest Canadian town that would have one!

Honda simply did not make a 24 inch machine that was even close to the Yamaha. 

Now they do, electric start, electric chute control, the hydo static which is nice, trigger control and an LED light I don't need!

I will report on how the Honda does and I will miss the Yamaha.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

As the saying goes, the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok, first blush is as expected it will take a bit of time to adjust to the new controls and ops

That said, the HSS724 has as much power as the YS624 did (and that was an exceptional engine in the machine back then and still is). I would call it equall, Honda has 1 hp more but the YS had more torque. 

The HS724 has better digging ability. It cuts into and stay cut into heavy bladed snow off the side. Definite difference (and no idea what a modern Yamaha has or does). 

It throws snow further. So far I have to watch it. The Yamaha was not deficient in any way and for my work it did as good as I needed, not more but no less either. The Honda is better and again by a good 10-15 feet (Yamaha never seemed to have the distance they claimed but as noted, I did not need it and it was not an issue for us).

The Honda cleans down better, as good as a wheeled machine did when I got the Yamaha that was the one downside more skiff. No residue left with the Honda (the Yamaha more than made up for it in the backyard and paths. 

Yamaha tracks are better digging and gripping wise but that can be addressed with some studs (and I was going to do that to the Yamaha as on two steep driveway areas for us and our neighbor it was an issue with ice). 

The chute control on the Honda works fine, maybe not quite as quick ad the hand crank but plenty fast.

While I like the Honda Hydrostatic lever, the new Yamaha has that as well now, probably a wash. Top speed is a tad slower but I never needed full 4th as it was a bit too fast. 

The Trigger controls are really nice. No strain at all for the sharp turns. 

We will get pretty cold tonight so I will see how it starts tomorrow cold soaked out in the shed.


----------

